# Good thoughts for my old Pug, Marie



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh Linda...so sorry Marie is not well.....
You and Miss Marie are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I am so sorry about Marie. You and Marie will definately be in my prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I should also add that I was terrified because the dog's credit card (kept for large vet bills) is maxed out, between breeding Trouble and losing my 4 babies on Christmas Day. You have to pay the minimum estimated bill upfront at the Referral Clinic,which in Marie's case is a little over $2000. I did not think I would qualify but I went on line and applied for a CareCredit card and was accepted! This will pay for Marie's treatment.

If you ever find yourself in a similar situation (and I hope you never do), remember this option.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Marie. I'm sorry you had to leave her there, it's so hard to do that, especially when you're so worried. I hope the internist can figure out how to help her get better.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I should also add that I was terrified because the dog's credit card (kept for large vet bills) is maxed out, between breeding Trouble and losing my 4 babies on Christmas Day. You have to pay the minimum estimated bill upfront at the Referral Clinic,which in Marie's case is a little over $2000. I did not think I would qualify but I went on line and applied for a CareCredit card and was accepted! This will pay for Marie's treatment.
> 
> If you ever find yourself in a similar situation (and I hope you never do), remember this option.


At least that's one less thing you have to worry about. Good thoughts for Sweet Marie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I will be sending good thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I hope Marie is feeling better very soon!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Please get better soon little Marie.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh Linda, you know that poor little Marie will be getting prayers and good thoughts from MI. Bless her smooshy little face... I know how you miss her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear she is unwell- she is in my thoughts, and so are you


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry - this must be so hard for you. Good thoughts for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Linda, I'm so sorry to hear about Marie's difficulty. I will remember you both in my prayers. I hope you two are reunited, with her feeling much better soon.

Betty


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Marie is under the weather. I pray that the vets at the emergency hospital can fix her up soon so she can go home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I should also add that I was terrified because the dog's credit card (kept for large vet bills) is maxed out, between breeding Trouble and losing my 4 babies on Christmas Day. You have to pay the minimum estimated bill upfront at the Referral Clinic,which in Marie's case is a little over $2000. I did not think I would qualify but I went on line and applied for a CareCredit card and was accepted! This will pay for Marie's treatment.
> 
> If you ever find yourself in a similar situation (and I hope you never do), remember this option.


 
I have the Care Credit Card and believe me it helps out, got it back when Peanut eat 14 fly fishing hooks.

I'm putting Marie in my Prayers


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers and hugs coming your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts for your tiny little girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and Marie, hope she is okay and soon back home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep Marie and you in my prayers. I hope she will be ok.


----------

